
Fiat currencies not as Centralized, Bitcoin not as Decentralized, as you think - stijnstijn
https://medium.com/metacurrency-project/national-currencies-arent-as-centralized-and-bitcoin-isn-t-as-decentralized-as-you-think-fa2afa022a2b#.b00mjlbj9
======
solotronics
This is ridiculous. Anyone can go buy the hardware and actively be involved in
the hashing and therefore production/operation of Bitcoin. What happens if I
go set up a printer for USD? the two systems are absolutely fundamentally
different. If centralized bank money is so great then why does it take 585 of
the US ones to buy a single bitcoin?

